# shelf life of whole wheat pasta??



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

+

Hi ladies,

I'm cleaning out the pantry and am wondering...what's the shelf life of whole wheat pasta? (And while I'm at it, how about for brown rice pasta??) Both were taken out of their original packaging and stored in Rubbermaid "Tupperware"-type containers in the pantry, and are from October 2003, so that would make them a little over a year old.

I know regular pasta made from white flour keeps for a very long time in the pantry, but I wonder if whole grain pasta doesn't keep as long because it would contain the oil and bran from the grain, which can go rancid in whole grain flour, brown rice, etc., if not refrigerated. I tried Googling it and couldn't find anything.

(If I have to get rid of them, it's not the end of the world, since there's not a lot of pasta there...just two little Rubbermaid containers of what I hadn't used the first time the boxes were opened. But I'd like to know anyway.) 

Thanks in advance!!

God bless,
icxcnika


----------

